# pics of my suger gliders



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

pics


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

they are so cute! do they smell funny, like ferrets?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaahh, I just want to hug the little creature









He looks great


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ah, bright light, bright light- ---- wrong creatures. Those sugar gliders look like fun. 
Dont they have a great personality?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i want one
they look great


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cute lil bugger. . . . man, I gotta get one. Is he pretty sociable or does just try to get away?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Cool little thing...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao, i want one hahah. what family is it from? like more towards rats, or like ferrets?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranhaqueen said:


> they are so cute! do they smell funny, like ferrets?
> [snapback]864335[/snapback]​


ferrets have the musk scent only if u dont have their glands removed


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Filo said:


> ferrets have the musk scent only if u dont have their glands removed
> [snapback]864923[/snapback]​


if I remember correctly on what I've read about suger gliders, the bald spot in the middle of the forehead that is very prominent in the above photos is a scent gland that I think (could be wrong) is only found on males.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil guy you got there.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They make the most annoying noise ever

but still cool


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Filo said:


> lmao, i want one hahah. what family is it from? like more towards rats, or like ferrets?
> [snapback]864921[/snapback]​


they are marsupials... meaning they carry their young in a pouch


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Cute lil bugger. . . . man, I gotta get one. Is he pretty sociable or does just try to get away?
> [snapback]864457[/snapback]​


it takes a while for them to get used to their new owner but they are acctually pretty good. they feed out of my hand and hang out on my shoulder and stuff


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

how much does that furball cost?


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

oompalumpa61 said:


> how much does that furball cost?
> [snapback]865522[/snapback]​


i got 2 and a cage and all supplies for 200


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, awesome! Now I want some too!

Do you know how old they are?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i used to have 3 when i was a kid.....that sound they make when they are pissed reminds me of a mix between an old ambulance and one of those air raid sirens.....really great pets w/ lots of personality


----------

